# Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

So last night and all overnight it snowed. I've attached a few pics. The first two are what it looked like and the last two are what Bogart and Brando looked like after jumping around in the snow like rabbits for an hour, getting full of snowballs, then me getting rid of snowballs, drying them off, then watching them RLH.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Beautiful! I'm jealous...we never get snow. Brando and Bogart wore themselves out, huh? They look very clean for having frolicked out in the snow.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I wanted to seem them all covered in snowballs! LOL
Great pictures!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Daniel~ Can I come visit? I'm so tired of waiting for fall to arrive, let alone winter. Our temps are still in the 80s and 90s, ugh! Will summer ever end???

I love the pix of those tuckered out boys :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

We only get a dusting of snow a couple of days all year in Ga -- and everyone flys to the store the minute they see a flake. By the time I get there after waiting for 30 flakes...the bread and milk are all gone. :biggrin1: People panic here when they see snow.
Your boys look so happy and content after playing hard. I have to admit that I'm happy I don't have to melt snowballs and dry.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures. Brando and Bogart must have had lots of fun. Don't worry you'll be seeing the Hav Snowdogs soon. :biggrin1:

Leslie - You can come visit us. Izzy would love to play with Tori. Winter's here early. It's only in the high 30s. To early for winter for me. Oh well.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Trust me, you don't want winter. It's horrible. Let's see. In the morning the boys take FOREVER to do their business. I am short on time in the mornings before going to work. Once they finally do their business, I then have to get out the snowballs and dry them off. It's a nightmare! Then when the snow melts and turns to slush, they get dirty and soaked. Right now the snow is fresh so even if they get wet, they still stay fairly clean.

I would have shown the pictures of the snowballs, but they were so bad I had to take them into the bathroom and wash them up as quick as possible before it started melting on my wood floors.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks like Bogart and Brando had a great time in the snow! Too cute. 

We've had flakes here... it's been so cold! But no real snow yet. Supposedly it might snow tomorrow, but definitely nothing like what you got!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Awww...I love it! There's nothing sweeter than a tuckered Hav after a day of fun! (Unless it's TWO tuckered Havs) :biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I am soooo jealous! It was 75 here yesterday! I absolutely LOVE cold weather and getting to wear coats & sweaters and so on and so on!
 






Poor little Valentino has never gotten to RLH through the snow.....hmmmm......maybe this year?


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Great pics, Daniel! You're such a dedicated fur dad!:biggrin1:

The Things We Do For Love..


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Great cartoon diane!!ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Beautiful photos! Like Dale said, here everyone freaks out when we have any snow! It's fun though and I can't wait to take Scooter out when it finally does snow a bit here.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Daniel

Quebec City....November 20th....NO SNOW.....(unheard of!) ound:

View attachment 17033


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Shows how much I know.....I just assumed it snowed everywhere in Canada!:ear:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I wish I would have taken pictures of Beamer this morning after going potty.. He had snowballs all over himself from doing RLH laps in between pee'ing and poop'ing.. lol.. Cleaning off snowballs before going to work in the morning is NOT fun.. lol

Vicki, This is the first snowfall so far, and only about 7cm where I live. We normally do not get the white stuff untill late December. I cannot recall very many white xmas's in the past few years.

Ryan


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Shows how much I know.....I just assumed it snowed everywhere in Canada!:ear:


Oh it does....i was just joking with Daniel. :biggrin1:

Last year we had accumulations of approx. 18 feet of snow. If you look at my house picture, the snow was up to the roof and I had to dig a tunnel out thru and down to my driveway.

Usually we have snow by now, and a good couple of feet....but I've been sitting out in my backyard for a few evenings this past week. And it's been snowing everywhere around us......

Whoo-hoo....arty:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Doggie Nut said:


> I am soooo jealous! It was 75 here yesterday!


I am jealous Vicki-- 75 in Novemeber? Although we have no snow yet-- it is Bhrrrrrrrr COLD. One thing I do love about this time of year though is it is bone dry and the boys can run and play and go on walks without getting dirty.

Brando and Bogart look really tired but reallly realllly adorable. I guess I am not jealous of you canuck's anymore ound: until perhaps the next election.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Pat, 18 feet of snow?! Where in Quebec do you live?????????

Ryan


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Pat, 18 feet of snow?! Where in Quebec do you live?????????
> 
> Ryan


Yup...by the middle of May (yes we still had some snow fluffies in May), the total was around 18 feet.

We live in Quebec City with 'mountains' behind us and the St. Lawrence in front - kinda creates a circular motion with the weather. It snowed almost everyday here from December til late March...I think it hasn't happened since the late 1960's? I know Montreal and Ottawa were hit with the same storms we were.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Doggie Nut said:


> I am soooo jealous! It was 75 here yesterday! I absolutely LOVE cold weather and getting to wear coats & sweaters and so on and so on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know how you feel...here, if it gets just a tiny bit cool...hell, if a "cool" front comes thru and just reduces the humidity, we all break out our winter clothes because we rarely get to wear them. I will say, though, that when the real cold fronts come thru, it is so damp that it feels colder here even though the temps aren't that cold...does that make sense? When we went skiing in Taos, the temps were much colder than they get here, but we weren't as cold.

Also, I would love to get snow, but last time it snowed here (actually ON Christmas Day, 2004), the tsunami was the next day, and Katrina was that summer. I just don't think snow in South Louisiana was meant to be...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I want to see Neezer RLH in the snow pics next time! BRRRR..... I should quit complaining about 50F!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I enjoy the cold weather but not the snow. At least with the cold you can still enjoy a good brisk walk. It's not so much the snow, but what happens when it starts to melt. I'd rather move to New Zealand.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Ah Daniel you have me thinking...Lola is coming with me to Chicago and Niagara Falls for the holidays and I might have to actually take her out in SNOW! That will be new for my California girl. Maybe she'll need a sweater or little booties. :flypig:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

lcy_pt said:


> Oh it does....i was just joking with Daniel. :biggrin1:
> 
> Last year we had accumulations of approx. 18 feet of snow. If you look at my house picture, the snow was up to the roof and I had to dig a tunnel out thru and down to my driveway.
> 
> ...


18 Ft.???? Whoa! Maybe when I put in my snow request, I should be more specific! Like maybe 1 ft. of the white stuff!:biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Missy said:


> I am jealous Vicki-- 75 in Novemeber? Although we have no snow yet-- it is Bhrrrrrrrr COLD. One thing I do love about this time of year though is it is bone dry and the boys can run and play and go on walks without getting dirty.
> 
> Brando and Bogart look really tired but reallly realllly adorable. I guess I am not jealous of you canuck's anymore ound: until perhaps the next election.


I'll trade ya?? How about it??:biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

trueblue said:


> I know how you feel...here, if it gets just a tiny bit cool...hell, if a "cool" front comes thru and just reduces the humidity, we all break out our winter clothes because we rarely get to wear them. I will say, though, that when the real cold fronts come thru, it is so damp that it feels colder here even though the temps aren't that cold...does that make sense? When we went skiing in Taos, the temps were much colder than they get here, but we weren't as cold.
> 
> Also, I would love to get snow, but last time it snowed here (actually ON Christmas Day, 2004), the tsunami was the next day, and Katrina was that summer. I just don't think snow in South Louisiana was meant to be...


I know exactly what you mean about the damp cold! I grew up on the Gulf Coast, south of Houston. When it did get really cold, it could chill you to the bone and almost cut right through you. Here in Dallas we don't have as much humidity but i will say after living here for 20 yrs., the weather has warmed up. We use to get more snow and longer periods of cold temps than we do now. What's up with that? Oh well, one must be content where ever they are and with what ever they have, right?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Diane, where did you get that picture of me??????/ 
I do that every night X3!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I am SO glad it does not snow here!!! I have a hard enough time keeping my coated dogs clean when it rains I can't not even begin to think about the amount of work that would be with snow all the time. The only time I like living in GA!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Laurief said:


> Diane, where did you get that picture of me??????/
> I do that every night X3!!!!!!!!!!


Why, the same place I got this one of you, Laurie ound:









I have this one taped on the wall above my leash rack.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Diane, I just love those cartoons! So, so true. :biggrin1:

Daniel, the pics of your boys are too cute. They play hard, but boy, do they crash hard afterward! 

Pat, last winter was pretty exceptional for the tons of snow we got dumped on us, wasn't it? Man, that was something. Using your home as an example, there were some where the snow met the roof and you couldn't even see there was a house there! It took forever for it all to melt too. Way too much! 

You're right though. It's now Nov. 20th and grass is green(ish) and birds are still chirping. Weird! Ah well, it will soon change. Where near Qc city do you live?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Daniel~ Can I come visit? I'm so tired of waiting for fall to arrive, let alone winter. Our temps are still in the 80s and 90s, ugh! Will summer ever end???
> 
> I love the pix of those tuckered out boys :biggrin1:


Are you having Santa Ana's? Send your temps here. We're only in the high 70's today and tomorrow we drop to high 50's!! Dang that sounds cold. It's supposed to go right back up though <whew>


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I just finished taking the boys out again. I think I may have to seriously think about little booties. Their paws just get so full of snowballs and dirt now that the snow is already melting. Never mind the matts that now seem to be popping up everywhere. Arrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

wait for the echo....

Arrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

trueblue said:


> I will say, though, that when the real cold fronts come thru, it is so damp that it feels colder here even though the temps aren't that cold...does that make sense? When we went skiing in Taos, the temps were much colder than they get here, but we weren't as cold....


I found the same in Va. It was 50 and I was sitting in the sun sweating. Here I would have been in heavy clothing and shivering.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Daniel..I think this was disscussed last year..can't you get an indoor litter box?

Geez, I feel for you!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

HA! Mr. Iwillnotdressmydogs !! ound:

Booties can be very helpful and those coats/suits. Man, they save a TON of trouble for us when the dogs come back into the house. Won't do without them here. :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Daniel, love the pictures, especially the furguys all tuckered out. I'm just not ready for snow yet. It's been "unseasonably cold" here this week, at least that's what the weather people say.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Daniel, we had snow furries here in Ky yesterday. They said it was from the Canadian winds. Can you please keep the snow for yourself, stop sharing.ound: The boys were loving it, but my boys love cold weather.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Throw those towels in the dryer while to guys are outside. Then scoop them up in the warm towel when they come in - it melts a lot of the snow balls. The big ones I leave, as my guys run into the family room, sit in front of the fire, and lick them off - it keeps them entertained for a while!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

marjrc said:


> HA! Mr. Iwillnotdressmydogs !! ound:
> 
> Booties can be very helpful and those coats/suits. Man, they save a TON of trouble for us when the dogs come back into the house. Won't do without them here. :biggrin1:


Winter jackets are not considered "dressing my dogs". It's called protecting them and my home ....booties on the other hand are on the line. But by yesterday there was soooo much salt thrown on the grounds of my condo that my guys couldn't even walk on it. They kept lifting their paws. I had to pick them up and carry them about 20ft. So we'll see. The only problem with the booties is that it takes furever to get them on and yet come off soooo easily....


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Paige said:


> Daniel, we had snow furries here in Ky yesterday. They said it was from the Canadian winds. Can you please keep the snow for yourself, stop sharing.ound: The boys were loving it, but my boys love cold weather.


I was blowing as hard as I could. I'm only sorry that I couldn't give you all our snow lol


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Throw those towels in the dryer while to guys are outside. Then scoop them up in the warm towel when they come in - it melts a lot of the snow balls. The big ones I leave, as my guys run into the family room, sit in front of the fire, and lick them off - it keeps them entertained for a while!!


I wish I had a fireplace! Maybe I'll just light my christmas tree....that should burn quite nicely....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Only a matter of time for pink boots for the boys!!!

Actually my husband was so against dressing dogs until he took Belle to the vet in winter (were in mich at the time) and the vet scolded him for not putting a coat on her. Jim went to the petstore and bought everything the vet put on the list. Special salt for the sidewalk, boots, etc. Belle would leave the boots on but they were a PIA!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

These look cool...This company is in Ontario too....so ignore the price, the exchange rate has already been calculated for you :biggrin1:

View attachment 17071


http://www.barkingbeauties.com/product_info.php?products_id=247


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

OMG, Amanda and Pat..those snow boots are just adorable!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am really enjoying this thread Daniel. Be sure to post pictures of your pups all dressed up to go brave the elements!!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

That's right....it's not 'dressing' your pups up....no, no, no....they be stylin' :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

lcy_pt said:


> These look cool...This company is in Ontario too....so ignore the price, the exchange rate has already been calculated for you :biggrin1:
> 
> View attachment 17071
> 
> ...


What adorable boots!!! I wonder if they'd stay on...

Sheri


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree, Daniel. I feel like I HAVE to have snowsuits and coats for my boys. It's for ME, more than anything. It saves my house from having Lake Huron in the living room! ound:

Booties are tough to buy. They either make the dog totally uncomfortable, they're overpriced, they slip off too easily or too hard to put on ... ARGH ! Did you try any balm type of protector on Bogart and Brando? There are sprays and balms to protect their pads, though it won't save them from ice forming if they're out a long time. Some dont' leave a residue on the floors, carpets and furniture.

These are cute..... http://www.puppy-clothes.com/pupvc-waterproof-black-dog-boots-p-75.html


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I found these boots that I like. http://www.ruffwear.com/Barkn-Boots-Grip-Trex?sc=2&category=11

But I would never order boots online. I need to make sure they fit well.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Finally I found the right boots. Pawz disposable boots. The pet store in my area carries them. They are fantastic. Here's what they look like http://www.gollygear.com/pawz.htm and http://www.canineconcepts.co.uk/item--PAWZ-Disposable-Boots-12-boots--pawz-dog-boots---dogs.

They are made out of rubber and are waterproof. They are sort of like very thick balloons. They are also biodegradable which was important. In the pet store I managed to get 4 of them onto Bogart in about a min flat. He was able to walk around very naturally. Didn't even seem to care that he had them on. One lady who was buying them says she swears by them. You can actually wear them more than once. Each package contains 12 boots. I paid $12.99. They come in all sorts of colours but I got Black for Bogart in medium and had no choice but to get red for Brando since that's all that was left in small.

I'm soooo happy to finally find something that goes on in seconds and yet works. Lots of wet snow going on right now so I'll be trying them tonight!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Daniel, 
Those look perfect, and cheap enough to try. Now, to just find them around here, to try on for size...

Sheri


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Now those are the first doggie shoes that make _sense_. Let us know how they work out.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel, So how did they do tonight on your guys?? Are they as good as they look? And how am I supposed to buy any if you bought em all? lol

Ryan


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh how nice! I am sure those of you who have snow all the time think oh gosh it is that time of year again but those of us who NEVER get it think it is sooooooooooo beautiful!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I used them last night and this morning. They are great! My guys were running around outside like crazy. I guess they realized they had them on, but didn't mind them at all. With all the running around, they stayed on. Usually with boots they always seem to come off.

It did take me a little longer to get them on than in the store. I think because the employee was holding Bogart. But I still managed to get them on both dogs in about 5min. You can definitely use them more than once. I suspect I will be able to use them about 5 times each maybe more depending on if they are walking on salt or snow etc.

They get a thumbs up from me.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Daniel, So how did they do tonight on your guys?? Are they as good as they look? And how am I supposed to buy any if you bought em all? lol
> 
> Ryan


They didn't have any small left but said they are getting more. I suggest you buy maybe 2 or 3 packs so you don't have to worry about running out.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, WOW, Daniel thanks a ton for the feedback!! I can really use these here in Rain Land!:tea:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Daniel, those boots look pretty neat. I wouldn't have thought they'd work, but it sounds like your boys are enjoying them. I'm going to mention them to the owners of the store I work at.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

http://www.gollygear.com/jkt_tgl.html

This coat looks pretty smart! and look! A havanese is the model. 

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel,

Does the small size fit Brando really well? Do you think X-small would be better for Beamer?

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Daniel,
> 
> Does the small size fit Brando really well? Do you think X-small would be better for Beamer?
> 
> Ryan


Hmm I think small would be good for Beamer. When you go to Global just try them on....Beamer that is.... 

Daniel


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

OK this settles it..I NEED snow boots!:frusty:

When I got up this morning to let Sophie and Gabe out it had snowed some more during the night so I decided that I better put their snow coats on. Well after they came in their feet looked like snow balls, so I had to put their feet under the faucet to melt it off.
As I was doing Gabe's one foot, one of his back snow covered feet slipped right between the buttons of my nice warm flannel top.:jaw: 
Needless to say I about shot through the ceiling!!

I am going on line NOW to order some boots!..:suspicious:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Aw, you guys...I know you get tired of dealing with the cold and the snow. But it's December. Almost Christmas. And it's 78 degrees and humid where I am.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Diane,
Yup, me too. I ordered the boots that Daniel posted about yesterday, for Tucker. I called them, and they are now putting sizes on the site. I ordered size small for Tucker. Wonder when they'll get here. I'm tired of the snow-ball-feet, too!

But, it sure is pretty!

We're supposed to get fierce winds Saturday night, too...I'm headed out to get more fire-logs. We always lose power here.

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

70 degrees here too!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> We're supposed to get fierce winds Saturday night, too...I'm headed out to get more fire-logs. We always lose power here.
> 
> Sheri and Tucker


They're predicting up to 18 inches of new snow for some areas of western Wa. :jaw:
I can't wait! :biggrin1:
We have a pellet stove and so we have the generator ready in case we lose power. We also have the 5th wheel stocked with propane and supplies in case it's needed. 
We are supposed to go to Morton (Near White Pass) tomarrow for a family Christmas party but they already have 2 ft of snow and with the new storm on the way we're trying to decided if it's a safe choice. :suspicious:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures! The boys sure had a great time.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Sheri..

I ordered size small for Sophie who is 12 lbs and Gabe who is 15..I hope they fit!

I think I am going to fill up a low pan of warm water to have ready by the door when they come in. That way I can just stand them in it instead of trying to stick there paws under the faucet and risk another COLD SHOT!ound:

Here is a pic of Sophie in her snow coat early this morning..Gabe wandered off to poo..


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

That picture is adorable! Love the hood.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Diane, I chuckle every time I think about your "snow-ball" foot going down the front of your robe! Such a funny picture!!! (snicker, snicker....brrrr) 

Tucker is 12 pounds, too, and his foot measured 1 1/2" across, as good as I could determine. Where did you get your snow suit? I really like how it goes down the legs--and the booties should cover the rest. What size? She and Tucker may be about the same size.

I don't know where in OR you are..will you be on the receiving end of this new storm coming through, too?

Sheri

Sheri


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Eva, I wouldn't risk it. The roads up here, anyway, are pretty bad. I just slid my way around town to do some grocery shopping before the big storm hits--and I was raised in the snow! Good driving skills don't help much on hills of ice, though. And with all this ice, it doesn't take hardly any incline to make something a "hill."

We heard you may be getting a worse ice storm than us down there. Here will probably be mostly wind/no power.

Isn't this fun, though? There's no doubt it WINTER!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Diane, I chuckle every time I think about your "snow-ball" foot going down the front of your robe! Such a funny picture!!! (snicker, snicker....brrrr)
> 
> Tucker is 12 pounds, too, and his foot measured 1 1/2" across, as good as I could determine. Where did you get your snow suit? I really like how it goes down the legs--and the booties should cover the rest. What size? She and Tucker may be about the same size.
> 
> ...


Sheri,

I bought it from Bark and stuff. The order form has you fill out the measurements, but you can also talk to Vicky, as she makes them and does an awesome job! There are a few others on the forum who also have this snow suit (it has good coverage and is easy to put on)
Here is the Web site: http://barkandstuff.com/shop/
You can Email Vicky for any questions/concerns (Gabriel is in her photo gallery with his on)

I also had been eyeing the one Daniel bought at this site ..
http://www.poochtini.com/inc/sdetail/194

It looks totally easy to put on as you can unzip it and lay it flat..

Oh..here is one more snowsuit at Muttluks:

http://www.muttluks.com/our_products/muttopiacoats.php


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Eva, I wouldn't risk it. The roads up here, anyway, are pretty bad. I just slid my way around town to do some grocery shopping before the big storm hits--and I was raised in the snow! Good driving skills don't help much on hills of ice, though. And with all this ice, it doesn't take hardly any incline to make something a "hill."
> 
> We heard you may be getting a worse ice storm than us down there. Here will probably be mostly wind/no power.
> 
> ...


I think that we've decided to skip the party. It's the only time that the entire extended family gets together and so it'll be a shame to miss the fun but even though it's only 45 minutes away I don't think that it's worth the risk. 
 My DH has plans to go to the Seahawks game Sunday with a friend...he's dead set on going no matter what the weather does :suspicious: I'm being a nagging wife and trying to convince him to drive up Saturday instead of Sunday morning but he says he'll be fine..lol MEN!! (No offense to the guys on the forum  )


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Diane, Muttliks coats are nice, but they don't seem to have pricing anywhere....if they do, I can't find it.

I liked Daniels coats, too, but think they would be too small for Tucker. I already looked. I hope one of your dogs might work. 

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Marj - Can you post the coats you have for your two. I know I've seen them somewhere in another thread but I'm not sure which one. 

Izzy hates wearing clothes but I think I'm going to have to get something for her. I don't think she'll wear the boots. 

Last year it wasn't so bad because she didn't have her full coat but this year :frusty:. Between getting the snowballs off and then the knots afterwards. I'll have to try putting the towel in the dryer. Sounds like a good idea. Izzy likes to bite the snowballs off too.

I think we're going to get close to a foot today. She sure does love being out there. I couldn't get a picture because I was in here alone. I'll get some tomorrow when the sun is shining.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

OMG Diane!! I laughed so hard when I saw Sophie in her snow coat...I scared Riley! That is just priceless! I may have to think about getting Ri booties and a coat. As it is...I have to fill the tub up with warm water before we go for a walk so I can melt off the snowballs!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

OH MY, Jean Marie..Riley looks like an Abominable Havanese!!ound:

THAT must have required a major meltdown ! ound:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> Trust me, you don't want winter. It's horrible. Let's see. In the morning the boys take FOREVER to do their business. I am short on time in the mornings before going to work. Once they finally do their business, I then have to get out the snowballs and dry them off. It's a nightmare! Then when the snow melts and turns to slush, they get dirty and soaked. Right now the snow is fresh so even if they get wet, they still stay fairly clean.
> 
> I would have shown the pictures of the snowballs, but they were so bad I had to take them into the bathroom and wash them up as quick as possible before it started melting on my wood floors.


I hear you man...try driving in that **** everyone...no fun.

Snow, fun to play in, not fun to do anything else in.

I have a story that basically sums up reality vs. play and snow. Last year, I had spent all day working on my computer in a local coffee house (my mom's shop actually) and it started to snow early in the day and was progressively getting stormier and stormier with tons of snow. Every time the door would swing open some adult would come in and complain about how terrible it was outside. At around three p.m. I went to the elementary school to pick up my son. As I approached the school doors, they burst open, and an outpouring of elementary children came streaming out. All of the children had wide grins and were hooting and hollering in their excitement. I heard many a "yay snow!" Pure glee vs. the downtrodden adults I had seen earlier.

I think that sums up many of our prospectives when we have to actually "deal" with old man winter. Meanwhile, give me a safe place to hunker down and a fresh snow storm and I'm just like those little kids. It's a truly magical experience.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Amy-I like your new signature picture. I love Posh's braids.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

JeanMarie said:


> OMG Diane!! I laughed so hard when I saw Sophie in her snow coat...I scared Riley! That is just priceless! I may have to think about getting Ri booties and a coat. As it is...I have to fill the tub up with warm water before we go for a walk so I can melt off the snowballs!


That definitely looks iike the wet packing snow. I hate that type of snow. Today we had a good snowstorm but thankfully it was the dry powerdery stuff which doesn't really stick to your havs hair.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Yep, Daniel...that's the wet stuff on Riley. It's a bear to get off. It's been so much colder lately that when I took him out today, it was intirely a different story! It was powdery and didn't stick as bad. Still, I worried about his little paws getting frost bite, so I didn't stay out too long.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

you have to get him the disposable rubber booties that I have for my guys. They are fantastic. They stay on and keep their paws nice and dry. The slip on easily and stay on.

http://soggypaws.com/store/apparel_pawzboots.html


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh gee, is it ever snowing here in Portland, Oregon!!

I have been wondering why my Hav's didn't seem to like the snow as much as others, until I decided to boot them back out once they pee'd and ran back in.

OMG!! Sophie was rubbing her face and rolling in it!! In some areas the snow went up to her chest!! (Good thing she had a visable blue on)
Gabe on the other hand went into a RLH mode, plowing through the new snow while Sophie followed!..ound:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Daniel!

Ho-boy, Diane...we are waiting here in Seattle for the storm! I just got back from Freddies and MAN was it a crowded mess! Everyone stocking up. We'll see how the night goes... They are calling for 40-90 mph gusts depending on your location. At the very least I am prepared for losing power.

LOVE the snow pictures!!

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Love the pictures, Diane. Good luck, northwest coast folks, with this new wind storm headed out way!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Vicky from BarkandStuff posted several of my photos on their Web site. If you page down and click on the thumbnail it enlarges the photo.. Gee, that was nice!
http://barkandstuff.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4&products_id=80


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Diane, how fun! You can now add "published models" to their box of tricks!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I WANT SOME SNOW !!!!!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Here you go Dale, Post this to your desktop!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Just when Cicero was beginning to think he was a star ~ the models show up in new fashion! He is now at my feet with a sad face. 

They look soooo cute in the blue snow coats. I would love for Cicero to get to RLH in snow. Maybe a road trip in in the near future!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> I WANT SOME SNOW !!!!!!


Me too Dale! It's no fun here in the rain!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Dale just jump in the car and start heading north, we have an extra room and I know Riley & Monte would love to show Cicero their race track. Just think of all the havanese you could meet on the way.

Forgot to say pick up Ann & Scooter on your way.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHH!!!! It was suppose to warm up today, but instead we got 
ALOT more snow!!! I went out to get the paper and some areas are waist high!! :frusty:

































View attachment 18130


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL Leeann!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Diane is that your street? Do they plow the roads? It looks like that wet heavy stuff that clings to little havaneezers.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, Diane! It is beautiful, though!

We got another couple of inches, but it's 34 degrees now and melting a bit. It's gonna get ugly later on today as it freezes again! I bet you have the same issues!

Wonder how Eva is doing down close to the OR border...must be without power because she hasn't been online yet.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow Diane, that's a lot of snow!!! Your photos are beautiful. I'd be more than happy to trade homes with anyone who really misses snow. I think I need to move someplace that I can look at pretty *pictures*, say "Oh, I miss the pretty snow" and then go outside to warm weather and sunshine.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Wow, Diane! It is beautiful, though!
> 
> We got another couple of inches, but it's 34 degrees now and melting a bit. It's gonna get ugly later on today as it freezes again! I bet you have the same issues!
> 
> Wonder how Eva is doing down close to the OR border...must be without power because she hasn't been online yet.


The power stayed on last night but we were gone all morning trying to finish our Christmas shopping before everything freezes hard again.
We got about 5 inches yesterday/early this morning..they say that we may get more on and off during the next several days but not nearly as much as we've gotten so far.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

We live on a private easement that stays the way it is until it melts!!ound:
We don't even own a snow shovel, as it never snows this much...

The sun just came out awhile ago and I see it's beginning to melt...
BUMMER..I don't own an ark either!


----------

